# Παπαγάλοι > Διαμονή >  Κλουβάκι για τον παπαγάλο που θα έρθει...! :d

## antreas777

Καλησπερα παιδια.Ετοιμαζω σιγα σιγα το κλουβακι που θα φιλοξενησει τον παπαγαλο που θα παρω.Οι διαστασεις που θα εχει θα ειναι 1 μετρο υψος,80 μηκος και 60  πλατος.παιδια εχω και καποιες φωτο απο την προετοιμασια θα μπορουσε καποιος να μου πει πως να τις ανεβασω εαν γινετε...?Ευχαριστω!

----------


## thomas5

τη παπαγαλο θα παρεις;;

----------


## ninos

> παιδια εχω και καποιες φωτο απο την προετοιμασια θα μπορουσε καποιος να μου πει πως να τις ανεβασω εαν γινετε...?Ευχαριστω!


Καλησπέρα,

ρίξε μια ματιά *ΕΔΩ*

----------


## antreas777

Πρεπει να εχεις λογαριασμο ε?

----------


## Kostakos

Ναι νομίζω επιτρέπει ως ένα όριο από εκεί και πέρα πρέπει να εγγραφείς!!

----------

